# Some Pepper pics



## minimule (Jul 7, 2008)

I really need to clip this boy! He has a lot of attitude. He doesn't know he is only a little stink! I turned him out with the other mules yesterday. I was a little nervous because normally they try to chase the new kids away. Not this boy! He told them all just who was really the boss.







He had poor Wylie squealing!















He and Mouse are best buddies. They take turns being the "big man"


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 7, 2008)

Love him! He's adorable!

Jessi


----------



## Jill (Jul 7, 2008)

Very cute!!!


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jul 10, 2008)

He is so cute, what a beautiful animal.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 10, 2008)

He looks fiesty! You named him well.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jul 11, 2008)

He is so cute!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jul 15, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]He is just so dang cute and full o' spirit... just makes me smile



Thanks for sharing Pepper - could look at him every day!



 [/SIZE]


----------



## GlacierRidge (Jul 23, 2008)

He's ADORRRRABLE!!!!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 28, 2008)

What a little cutie. His attitude shows in every picture.


----------

